# tankmates for paralabidochromis....rock kribs



## cichlids rock (May 1, 2008)

hello i was wondering if it would be remotely possible or even wise to put some p. demonsai in with my rock kribs wouldnt mind adding the blue to the tank


----------



## ds1196 (Jun 20, 2004)

How big is your tank? In a large tank, it should work fine, but make sure you have plenty of demasoni. They're very hard on each other.


----------



## cichlids rock (May 1, 2008)

hey dave im sorry i forgot to tell you thats its a 55 gallon tank....the rock kribs i have i got from you and theyre doing great...i was also thinking further on down the line of getting some labrochromis ishmaelis but i realize theyre going to be difficult to come by and thought of you right away and was wondering if you have ever heard of these being available. once again thank you for the information i dont know if a 55 is going to big enough or if ill have to go with a bigger tank.


----------

